# Replacing rear trailing arm watts link 2014 Ltz



## Jes2014 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello everyone I am having trouble w replacing the rear arm on the watts link any ideas how to do this? Long short story I backed over a concrete parking stop and bent the lower arm. Have the new one but it's been a pain trying to get it on.. so kinda stuck at the moment any ideas would be appreciated 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Posting a few pictures might help. I cannot seem to find anything previously posted so I am assuming you might be the first with this issue. I did find a video that may help though.

[h=1]



[/h]


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Jes2014 Have you tried lifting the vehicle and removing the weight from both sides? I was able to install the entirety of the watts link by having the car sitting on stands and using a jack to position the setup


----------

